# Coyotes killing buck..



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

If that deer was not hurt coyotes are going to be a BIG problem for deer herds. 
http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/jiofds-2fnd983-fnkl2i2-2789ndf98


----------



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

That is crazy! Why the heck did the deer stay in the same place and not run away?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats insane.....shows how big of a problem coyote's are becoming.....we see so many people on here complaining about them and stating that they need to be handled....i think seeing this shows that we as hunters need to put action to this and make it happen!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Circle of life fellas.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Circle of life fellas.


That would be a logical comment if coyotes were a native species but they are not. They are an invasive species and need to be dealt with!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> That would be a logical comment if coyotes were a native species but they are not. They are an invasive species and need to be dealt with!


I totally agree. Kill em all!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That was nuts!! I agree too, kill 'em all!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i kill every one i can get a shot at . i had a pack of 7 come thu where i deer hunt only 6 left . i hunt with a ml so only got 1 shot . kill them all


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been hunting a farm between Fremont and Port Clinton for 35 yrs.I never saw a yote till about 10 yrs ago.This week while sitting in my stand I've seen 6 yotes and only 2 deer.This spot has been one of my best for a long time.I sure didn't see much during bow season either.The land owner has lost 3 dogs in the last 2yrs.One was a lab shepard mix that came home torn to shreds and had to be put down.

In my neighborhood the deer are almost nonexistant and I used to be able to go around the block and see at least 50-75,sometimes more.When I first moved here people would come from town just to look at all the deer.My neighbor,who doesn't hunt,allways watches deer come into the fields behind his house.He called me today and told me for as long as he has been there,4yrs,he allways saw at least 30-40 deer by this time in gun week.He hasn't seen a one,nothing but yotes.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont believe that coyotes are invasive, but they are overpopulated.and very hard on our deer


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We've been slayin coyotes! Last one was shot last sunday night over a corn field! It's not hard to get them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

nschap said:


> I dont believe that coyotes are invasive, but they are overpopulated.and very hard on our deer


You dont believe they are invasive? Whats not to believe? What I posted wasnt an opinion, it is fact. Coyotes are NOT native to our state. I realize these pics are from another state where they may be native, I dunno. I'm only speaking for OH though. They are most definately an invasive species.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I got this quote from an expert in the small game threads.



> Dogs will pack up and run a deer to death. Coyotes wont. Mostly loners and vegetarians. Wont attack any thing bigger than a rabbit unless sick or starving. They will not attack a man. Hunted se Ohio clear to top of ne Ohio. Seen a lot of yotes. These are not big bad wolfs. Its no more than a small dog any adult could beat todeath.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=170059#ixzz1fEuQSI4s


He probably didn't run because he appears to have already been attacked from behind. His antlers are his defense. The bad thing is that deer is still in velvet. Just think how aggresive they get when times get tough in late winter!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

If you Google "coyote attack" you'll find attacks aren't limited to animals.
The number of coyotes is growing, and they're moving closer to urban areas, and losing their fear of humans.
It's only a matter of time until it becomes a war. 


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Funny thing about this is most people will not let you hunt anything on there land even coyotes . so its a problem that we will just have to get use too. I know alot of land owners that deer hunt and complain about all the yotes and if you ask them for permission to hunt only yotes they say no. so i hope they eat all there big bucks .


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

They are not invasive, techincally are non-native.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Do your homework guy, coyotes were, are and always will be native in Ohio, this territory before it was settled also had a variety of other species such as elk, wolves and even bison. They are becoming a problem I'll give you that but they aren't an invasive species. At some point they may have been near non existent but they are ever present now. I personally will drop them whenever i see them but I don't really see them as much as some do but then I don't hunt them exclusively.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> Do your homework guy, coyotes were, are and always will be native in Ohio, this territory before it was settled also had a variety of other species such as elk, wolves and even bison. They are becoming a problem I'll give you that but they aren't an invasive species. At some point they may have been near non existent but they are ever present now. I personally will drop them whenever i see them but I don't really see them as much as some do but then I don't hunt them exclusively.


Your right, there were many species native to OH that are no longer here. I'll add Mountain Lions to your list. However, Coyotes are native to the western plains states, not OH. Better go check that again!

Edit, I decided to do a little digging around. You had me second guessing knowledge I have had for many years. I didnt have to dig for long though before I verified what I allready knew as fact. The first Coyote was discovered in OH in 1919.

And since I need to check my facts, heres a link for you to the OH DOW website species page that also says Coyotes are NOT a native OH species.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/coyote/tabid/6598/Default.aspx

Maybe the next time you want to call me out you'll check for the facts first, just sayin!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The deer are overpopulated, so their predators feast. This will lower the deer population, and.the coyotes will starve. its a cycle, and thats the way the world works.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

jpbasspro said:


> They are not invasive, techincally are non-native.


So now where getting technical? Lol, I love the pettiness of some people on this site. Since you want to get technical.....


in·va·sive
&#8194; &#8194;[in-vey-siv] Show IPA 

adjective 
1. 
characterized by or involving invasion; offensive: invasive war. 

2. 
invading, or tending to invade; intrusive. 

3. 
Medicine/Medical . requiring the entry of a needle, catheter, or other instrument into a part of the body, especially in a diagnostic procedure, as a biopsy


Try reading definition 2. If an animal is not native and is not intentionally brought in, it is INVASIVE.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats an absolutely awesome slide show!! notice that in any one slide there are a max of 2 coyotes even in the feeding slides if only 2 coyotes took down that buck you guys are right to worry. classic canine hunting stradegy run your prey to exhaustion tear at its flanks and wait till its to weak to fight or run. All I can say is you can hunt them 365 by any means necessary if you think they need to be reduced hunt them hard.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Coyotes will never starve, they will just adapt to the conditions and eat whatever they can, whether it's deer, rabbits, pheasants, or your precious little pet. Sorry to ruffle any feathers, but anyone that thinks that, really needs to pull their head out of the sand. And, over populated deer ...... only if you believe the BS that the ODNR puts out in order to sell permits & satisfy both the Ohio Farm Bureau & the insurance companies that lobby the heck out of them. They can run nearly as fast as a greyhound & have the jaw strength of a pit bull.... pretty viable predator.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> I got this quote from an expert in the small game threads.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably didn't run because he appears to have already been attacked from behind. His antlers are his defense. The bad thing is that deer is still in velvet. Just think how aggresive they get when times get tough in late winter!


There are game camera pictures from here in Ohio of coyotes chasing healthy adult does.. There are also studys out by scientists, with DNA proof that the eastern coyote is getting more and more wolf DNA.. Sorry but yotes are evolving..


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Hu-man

Noun
Worlds most successful invasive species


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Eric E said:


> There are game camera pictures from here in Ohio of coyotes chasing healthy adult does.. There are also studys out by scientists, with DNA proof that the eastern coyote is getting more and more wolf DNA.. Sorry but yotes are evolving..


Could you direct me to any of these studies I'd be interested to read them. I don't think its impossible but wolves regularly kill coyotes in their territory. two years after wolf reintroduction in yellowstone they had killed 50% of the coyote population.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> I got this quote from an expert in the small game threads.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably didn't run because he appears to have already been attacked from behind. His antlers are his defense. The bad thing is that deer is still in velvet. Just think how aggresive they get when times get tough in late winter!


I think post you quoted is a very ignorant and simplistic view coyotes. No doubt, that buck in the slide show had twice the strength and endurance of any hunter. It illustrates what coyotes are capable of though admittedly are rare. The problems start when coyotes start to pack up rather than live solitary lives. Combine that with the fact they are abundant in more and more suburban areas and you start to have the recipe for conflict. Despite what DOW says, Coyotes are packing up here in Ohio. Observations of myself and countless others here help validate that. When you get "pack" mentality rather than "survival" mentality, coyote behavior starts to change. With numbers, comes increased confidence and reduced fear. I personally have been growled at, surrounded, and even charged (though it did run when it realized I was a human) over the last few years. Their numbers need to be managed and I am afraid hunting will do little to reduce the numbers but may help reinforce a healthy fear of humans. I think trapping is the only real way to reduce their numbers. With pelts in the $15-$25 range, more people seem willing to run a line for them. I decided last year I was sick of limited deer sightings and more and more coyote run ins and decided to dedicate 1 week a yr to running a snare line. With some expert help, it was very easy to cull the local pack to more manageable numbers and deer sightings this year are up 3x over the last two. Many more does and fawns this year. I do not want to exterminate the coyote, but something does need to be done about their growing numbers. I suggest those complaining either trap or open their land to a trapper if they want to do something positive for our deer herd. 
2010 pics.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

wow.. this could have just doubled the number of yote exterminators..looks like I need a new hobby lol


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

T180 hit it right on the head.I also hunt Alabama a lot.If you think it's bad here try hunting the mid-northern part of that state to see what we have to look forward to.The worst part about Al. is their DNR refuses to admit the problem and they still have one of the most liberal seasons and bag limits in the country.The only deer I saw during the thanksgiving week was being run by 4 yotes,and I've seen bigger packs than that.

Trapping is the only way to make a serious dent in the population.If they've been targeted in an area by predator hunters before,they become very call shy.I've hunted them from Oregon-Alabama.Next week the snares come out and I'll be on a different mission.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric E and Casualfisherman, That quote was added in sarcasm from an expert talking about coyotes in another thread. That is not my viewpoint! I understand how effective these hunters are, and pay them back every chance I get. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=164037

People complain about their numbers and the lack of deer numbers, yet let a half dozen walk by just so they don't miss an opportunity for that buck. If we don't take action, who will? Could you imagine the nice dent we would put in their population if every gun week hunter would drop every one they see! I've quit hunting with guys that refused to shoot them on deer drives. If I bust through a bunch of multi-flora rose to drive deer to you and you let two yotes run by you, see ya!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

T-180 said:


> And, over populated deer ...... only if you believe the BS that the ODNR puts out in order to sell permits & satisfy both the Ohio Farm Bureau & the insurance companies that lobby the heck out of them. They can run nearly as fast as a greyhound & have the jaw strength of a pit bull.... pretty viable predator.


As someone who commutes in southern ohio and wv every day, I assure you, there are plenty of deer to go around, regardless of the great coyote panic of 2011.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I take the same 35 minute drive to work everyday.....on 4 different occasions this year so far ive seen 1 sometimes 2 yote's running deer across a field on the same road......ive stopped everytime n start honking and yelling out the window to try spooking the coyote but doesnt even phase them....they are on a mission....and whoever posted that a coyote wont attack a human.....how about the girl going for a walk in NY and was killed by three coyotes.....they did a massive coyote hunt in the area and killed 17 coyotes in one area....three of them had human remains in them.....two of them were the lead female and dominate male and the third was their offspring. 

Enough talking on here time to go out and take action.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate to post this, if this is true, but about 2 months ago a guy i work with told me something you guys are going to freak about. His brother was getting gas in Upper Sandusky, while doing so a trailer pulled up beside him and a guy got out. They made small talk and my buddies brother asked what the guy was hauling. The guy responded COYOTES, i guess the story goes the DNR is importing yotes to slim the deer population. Again, i wasnt there so have no idea, but this is what my buddy told me, a non-hunter, who has no reason to make a story.....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Luns said:


> I hate to post this, if this is true, but about 2 months ago a guy i work with told me something you guys are going to freak about. His brother was getting gas in Upper Sandusky, while doing so a trailer pulled up beside him and a guy got out. They made small talk and my buddies brother asked what the guy was hauling. The guy responded COYOTES, i guess the story goes the DNR is importing yotes to slim the deer population. Again, i wasnt there so have no idea, but this is what my buddy told me, a non-hunter, who has no reason to make a story.....


This is completely false. Why would the DNR pay to bring coyotes in when they could sell tags to control the deer herd! BTW, I thought the old story was the insurance companies (now that I could believe). Plus coyotes are well established here in Ohio. There is no need for a stocking program.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

wyle coyote 1.....dear zilch


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Luns said:


> I hate to post this, if this is true, but about 2 months ago a guy i work with told me something you guys are going to freak about. His brother was getting gas in Upper Sandusky, while doing so a trailer pulled up beside him and a guy got out. They made small talk and my buddies brother asked what the guy was hauling. The guy responded COYOTES, i guess the story goes the DNR is importing yotes to slim the deer population. Again, i wasnt there so have no idea, but this is what my buddy told me, a non-hunter, who has no reason to make a story.....


 why would ohio import an animal that theres no closed season on? no bag limits on?? i call BS on your statement or your buddys statement, whoevers..


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Opps posted twice here sorry.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I will agree what the ODNR guy said about not hunting in packs, But, they do hunt in family groups(a pack) teaching the young. I have seen two larger yotes(adults) with smaller dogs with them(pups) a family hunting pack running does with yearlings. Yotes are definitely a problem and more of us should improve our shooting skills by taking the time to take them out.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> why would ohio import an animal that theres no closed season on? no bag limits on?? i call BS on your statement or your buddys statement, whoevers..


Im not trying to start something bud, im just stating what i heard, dont kill the messenger on this one, i wont put up with it, especially when im trying to bring light to something i heard that could have an impact on alot of people.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

messenger or not, i still say BS. it just doesnt make any sense to do what your buddy says he heard the ODNR is doing.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> messenger or not, i still say BS. it just doesnt make any sense to do what your buddy says he heard the ODNR is doing.


your not getting it, I agree its stupid if it's true but thought id share because if it's true its not a good thing.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The yotes in Ohio do hunt in packs in some areas & they are not just family groups, which technically are packs as someone else already stated. I have trapped & hunted them since the 80's & do nuisance trapping of them also, so I have a good deal of experience. One group was terrorizing a local hog & dairy farmer in the winter; pulled in with the headlights & saw at least a 10 around the barns. We ended up trapping 13 dogs off that farm in a litlle under 2 weeks. Have also witnessed 8-10 take down a small doe in late winter, right at dark. May not be real common, but it's getting more so all the time as the population expands.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got an area about 8 minutes from my house if someone wants a hayday with yote's....you could easily pull out 10-15 no joke....i had 6 run up on me one night fishing...i had to dead sprint to my truck.....dropping rabbit pellets along the way. I'm trying to get out and hunt more for them their population has boomed in the last few years and deer has dropped RIDICULOUSLY!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the text accompanying the video.

"I was in my kitchen when I saw a deer running through the field behind my house. This is very common, But then I noticed a coyote running much faster across the field. That's when I grabbed the camera. I didn't have the camera completely ready when all this started to happen, so I missed the first attack. The deer had actually gotten away, ran about 15 feet and was caught again. That's where my video picks up."


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> So now where getting technical? Lol, I love the pettiness of some people on this site. Since you want to get technical.....
> 
> 
> in·va·sive
> ...


I'm not trying to be petty. Biologically the definition according to Executive Order 13112  defines an invasive species as an alien species whose _introduction_does or is likely to cause economic or environmental harm or harm to human health. As a wildlife biologist I am just trying to educate the general public as to avoid such rumor mills and misinformation like the translocation of coyotes which is illegal by the way in Ohio. Here are a few example species to relate to that are considered invasive:zebra mussels, sea lampreys, round gobies, gypsy moths, emerald ash borer, purple loosestrife, and Phragmites to name a few. Another classic example are mute swans they are native to Europe and Asia but were _introduced_ into North America where their populations have increased dramatically. They compete directly with native waterfowl for habitat, displacing them, and that is why they are considered an invasive species.
I agree, coyotes are causes conflict in some areas and management is necessary! Snaring them is one of my preferred methods actually. One thing to keep in mind is they are oppurtunistic, they don't just target deer, if one food source is readily available as opposed to another, they will target that food source. I've seen deer hair in plenty of fecal samples. I've too have witnessed some of the oddest things they try and eat, especially cool to see what is left around dens sites!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

There's giant yotes around my property. We've been shooting them and recently shot one, but did not kill it. It was a monster. We never found him but there was a picture of him taken on the trail cam minutes before he was shot. 100 pounds plus. And he took a 12 gauge slug and is still walking to this day.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

BunkerChunker said:


> Hu-man
> 
> Noun
> Worlds most successful invasive species


1) An invasive species is widespread: Humans, which can be found on every continent, floating on every ocean and even circling the skies above certainly meet this aspect of invasiveness.

2) An invasive species has to be a non-native: Humans had colonized every continent but Antarctica by about 15,000 years ago. Sure, weve done some rearranging of populations since then and had an explosion in population size, but were a native species.

3) An invasive species is introduced to a new habitat: Humans move themselves; there is no outside entity facilitating their spread.

4) An invasive species had adverse effects on its new habitat and/or on human health: Humans meet this part of the definition in too many ways to count.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> There's giant yotes around my property. We've been shooting them and recently shot one, but did not kill it. It was a monster. We never found him but there was a picture of him taken on the trail cam minutes before he was shot. 100 pounds plus. And he took a 12 gauge slug and is still walking to this day.


I knew it was going to come to this..... come on!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jpbasspro said:


> I'm not trying to be petty. Biologically the definition according to Executive Order 13112 &#8211; defines an invasive species as &#8220;an alien species whose _introduction_does or is likely to cause economic or environmental harm or harm to human health.&#8221; As a wildlife biologist I am just trying to educate the general public as to avoid such rumor mills and misinformation like the translocation of coyotes which is illegal by the way in Ohio. Here are a few example species to relate to that are considered invasive:zebra mussels, sea lampreys, round gobies, gypsy moths, emerald ash borer, purple loosestrife, and Phragmites to name a few. Another classic example are mute swans they are native to Europe and Asia but were _introduced_ into North America where their populations have increased dramatically. They compete directly with native waterfowl for habitat, displacing them, and that is why they are considered an invasive species.


Wow, now that is splitting hairs. Do coyotes not cause economic harm to ranchers during the birthing season? Or economic loss to DNR revenue in lost tag sales? Do they not compete and displace native wild dog species? Seems pretty invasive. Even by the socio-economic (not biological) definition you quote from the USDA (monetarily driven).


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

100 pound coyote ............ no way !!!! Maybe a timber wolf, but not a coyote. Realize they look much larger than they really are ; when you skin one the carcass looks just like a greyhound. The largest yote I've ever seen was right at 60 pounds on the scale & it looked like a freakin' german shepherd.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

WAK'em ALL. They are pest's. 

Nik,


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

a 100 pound yote is definitely/hopefully not possible. Biggest ive ever seen a customer of mine brought in the photo and it went 64lbs. Thats enormous. Keep in mind there big coat makes them look quite a bit bigger.....even if the coyote you have on trail cam was 60-70lbs thats still freiken huge. If u have the photo though post it up i'd definitely like to see it if its a monster!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

100 lbs.,that's wolf sized.I've shot and trapped these things all over north america and the biggest I personally killed weighed 52 lbs.Closest after that weighed 48.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> Wow, now that is splitting hairs. Do coyotes not cause economic harm to ranchers during the birthing season? Or economic loss to DNR revenue in lost tag sales? Do they not compete and displace native wild dog species? Seems pretty invasive. Even by the socio-economic (not biological) definition you quote from the USDA (monetarily driven).


Again, not trying to be petty or split hairs, just trying to clarify there is a difference. The key word you may have missed in the definition was the word introduced. The definition actually comes from the Federal Register, which also establishes the National Invasive Species Council. This council is comprised of several federal agencies, not one entity.
I absolutely agree coyotes cause negative economic impacts amungst other conflicts. Trust me, I'm on your side here! So are we going to consider deer an invasive species now?? I'm sure it depends on who you ask.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jpbasspro said:


> Again, not trying to be petty or split hairs, just trying to clarify there is a difference. The key word you may have missed in the definition was the word introduced.





> : to lead or bring in especially for the first time


Actually, you are trying to be petty. By fragmenting the eastern forest we have "introduced" (lead) the coyote to a once unfavorable habitat.


----------

